# Heresy-Online Presents - Pit Fighter



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

A game of brutal, gladiatorial combat between cunning and deadly fighters from across the embittered nations of the Old and New World. The Princes of Tilea invite all comers, old and young, soldier and hero, to prove their mettle in glorious single combat against the best fighters that money can buy! Are you brave enough to accept the challenge?
​
Pit Fighter is a game of gladiatorial-style combat between fighters created and geared up by players. Fighters are drawn against each other in a series of 1v1 single combat, with winners going on to fight the next opponent and losers lucky to survive at all. Each Pit Fight Series culminates in a bout between the only two fighters left standing from the many who have fallen. The winner of the final bout is hailed as a champion and often richly rewarded; the loser's battered body is unceremoniously dragged from the pit and dumped in the nearest river.

The Pit Fighter forum is now open, with Rules and other stickies ready for participants and the first Pit Fight Series has been announced:








Pit Fight Series 1 - Court of the Winter Prince is now open, so get busy creating characters and join in with Heresy-Online's first ever Pit Fight Series!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome idea. 

This'll be interesting


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

This is really damn cool Im sure too sign up  JD


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds cool for sure. I will look in on it and check it out as well.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Pit Fighter is due to start tomorrow (Saturday) and is still 1 player short! If you are interested in joining in with the contest it is not too late to register your interest. Your first stop should be the Pit Fighter forums, once you have had a look at the rules feel free to PM me about any questions.


----------

